# Orchid On Evic Supreme



## baksteen8168 (19/8/14)

Orchid - The Kayfun killer... or not...

This build took me quite some time to get right. 8 different coil setups and plenty of flooding to be precise... Finally stopped the flooding with a dual chimney build using ekowool.
1.5 Ohm at 15W

Flavor is on par with the Russian I have. Clouds are a bit better.

Pro's :

Good clouds with ample Flavour
Love the looser draw compared to the russian.
Holes in post for coil. (no wrapping around screws here)

Con's:

Floods after every build (maybe just me being a noob, but my russians and fogger does not flood like this)
Refilling is a Biach! No fill holes so tank has to come apart.
Chimney is a one peice.







Will take pics of coil build and vape next time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)

Awesome, thanks Baksteen... was looking forward to your views on this one. So your verdict? More trouble than it's worth?


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome, thanks Baksteen... was looking forward to your views on this one. So your verdict? More trouble than it's worth?


She gives a good vape, just a pita to set up. If you can't wait, get one. You will learn to live with the tiny flaws. 

However.... With the vapor and flavour this produces, I cannot see them not producing a refined version with a fill hole of some kind.


----------

